# Naruto Fisuke!| Yondaime Returns



## Shinija (Dec 18, 2008)

*Yondaime Returns*

​

_Yondaime returns from being captured by Akatsuki and he returns saying Akatsuki was going to capture all the Bijuu's and then Fuse it in Minato to create the ultimate weapon...Yondaime is reinstatted to the 4th..Minato came back.Tsuunade,Now the LaiKage (Meaning Head of the Kage)Kakashi becoming a sannin for his techniques, Naruto has finally been told the truth.
*More secrets shall be discovered.*

Note:(The Story Line will be in other threads)

_




*Spoiler*: __ 






*"RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"* as someone took his first step into the Konoha's entrance, He then drops on the ground...


*"What was that? Someone is in pain?"* Questioned Tsunade

*"Main Entrance,Hurry!"* Replied Naruto

*"Lets go!" * Kakashi shouted.

They used Ninja Steps to reach the main entrance in 3.2 minutes

*"Urgh! Hel-Help-Mee!"* asked the person in pain.

_*As The Person Stood up everyone's eye's began in shock...*_


*"Se-Sen-Sensei!!!??"* Kakashi stood in shock!

*His Clothes is ripped His face cutted in blood.*

*"YONDAIMEE!?"* Screamed Tsunade

*"Whats going on!?! Huh? He suppose to be urh..."* Naruto's Body is shaking, untill now Naruto never noticed the resemblence between Minato and Naruto.

*"My S-so-son,You have grown to be a big man,how old are you now?*
Yondaime asked Naruto...

*"Son? WHATS HE TALKING ABOUT?"* shouted Naruto


*"GET HIM OUT OF HERE TO THE KONOHA HOSPITAL!"* Shouted Tsuunade

*"Gra-Gran-Grandma Tsunade! Whats he talking about Son?!?!"*
Demanded an answer by Naruto

_*6 Days has passed since Yondaime Hokage first Arrived,its now 7:23am*_


*"Is he ready to speak?"*Kakashi asked

*"Yes he is in Room 03"* Replied the Hospital Nurse.

*"WHERE IS HE? WHAT ROOM?!"* Shouted Naruto!

*Room 003, Kakashi is in there!* Shouted the Nurse as Naruto began to run.


**Sighs* "You are here far too early Kakashi."* slowly Yondaime said.

*"Explain! Why are you not..."* shouted Kakashi.

*"Dead? It is because when i captured the Nine Tails and sealed it inside... * Replied Minato

*"Naruto?"* Kakashi asked


_*Naruto Slowly opened the door,Listening behind the door of Kakashi and Minato's Conversation*_

*"Are you Yondaime?* asked Naruto

*"Yes"* as He stood in shock.

*"You said something about i'm your son...*

_*A huge gust of wind flew between Naruto and Minato*_

**Sighs* Yes,i was the one...WHO SEALED THE NINE-TAILS IN YOU!*


*"Whaa-whatt?!?! YOU! PEOPLE TREATED ME AS DIRT BECAUSE OF YOU!*

_*As Naruto Began to walk forward getting ready to punch Yondaime *_


*"Stop Naruto! He had a good reason! the village was in danger!* shouted Jiraiya!









_2 Months has past, Now Minato is reinstatted to be the forth hokage...Since Minato is the forth hokage or the other Kage's Began a meeting and picked Tsunade as Laikage...Akatsuki is getting ready for._




*Spoiler*: __ 



*"Lets go..* Said Konan

*"Not yet, There is one person who will deal with konoha first then we strike..."* Ordered Madara/Tobi

*"Do you question my abilities?"* asked Pein?

*"Do you question my abilities? Pein?"* said....*SASUKE UCHIHA!*

*"I will..."*

​








_Comment and be nice! xD. Naruto Fisuke | Sasuke's Destruction will begin tomorrow, Rate out of 10...and also tell me how to improve!_

19/12/08hapter 2 and 3 will be posted tomorrow due to internet Problems...

Chapter 3 will be a filler.. xD It will be called

Naruto Fisuke! | Enter the Shinobi World...

Little Hint...Something is wrong with Kakashi's Mangekyou due to overuse...While he was sleeping his mangekyou activates by itself...He sleepwalks to Obito's Memorial then His Space Time Mangekyou summons the Shinigami!

More Hints will be in Chapter 2


----------



## hannah uchiha (Dec 18, 2008)

ill be looking forward to the rest of the story


----------



## Cronos (Dec 18, 2008)

hannah uchiha said:


> ill be looking forward to the rest of the story



im white 2 dud


----------



## Cronos (Dec 18, 2008)

MORE MORE MOREEEE


----------



## Shinija (Dec 19, 2008)

Will post more today


----------



## Shinija (Dec 19, 2008)

Chapter 2 and 3 will be posted tomorrow due to internet Problems...

Chapter 3 will be a filler.. xD It will be called

Naruto Fisuke! | Enter the Shinobi World...

Little Hint...Something is wrong with Kakashi's Mangekyou due to overuse...While he was sleeping his mangekyou activates by itself...He sleepwalks to Obito's Memorial then His Space Time Mangekyou summons the Shinigami!

More Hints will be in Chapter 2


----------



## Undaunted (Dec 20, 2008)

Try to correct your spelling mistakes, as well as adding a little more description then mere dialogue. The storyline is great, however.


----------



## Shinija (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going to clean up now.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 10, 2009)

I like this story man please do more.. I like it big time, and is Naruto going to be a Sage in it.


----------



## Shinija (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll do more tomorrow.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 23, 2009)

Dude, you said you were gonna post it tommorow since december. I like your story, and I'm not saying you don't have your motives, but you could tell us when will you REALLY post it.


----------



## Shinija (Jan 27, 2009)

I do have a life, Its not my fault i got 4 sisters and only 2 computers...


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 27, 2009)

its k dude!  I would liek some updates also!  whenever   thanks-


----------



## Gotas (Jan 27, 2009)

I understand your motives, and I told you that on my previous post. I just want to read your story.


----------

